# Unterschied RM7 - RM7 DH/FR?



## iNSANE! (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wo die Unterschiede zwischen den oben genannten Rädern lagen? Ob's ein RM7 FR gibt bin ich mir nicht sicher...beim RM6 gabs das doch - und ne DH Version!
Mich interessiert aber spezielle das RM7.

Danke!


----------



## derschotte (27. Juni 2005)

die unterscheidung gab/gibt es beim rm7

rm7 fr: orange/schwarzer rahmen (meiner )
rm7 dh: blau/silber rahmen

unterschiede liegen nur in der farbe, soweit ich das in erinnerung hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (27. Juni 2005)

aha - krasse G'schicht...

Also dann sag mir mal ob bei Deinem "Easton RAD" Aufkleber auch noch so ganz klein "DH" steht - oder eben "FR"?!
Bei nem Spezl der des DH hat meine ich sthet das ganz klein in diesem Rohrsatzaufkleber...kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Denn ein Unterschied im Rohrsatz würde doch am meisten Sinn machen, zumal ich auch schon gesehen hab dass die verschieden RM7's auch diese Gefräßte "Oberrohrabstützung" in verschiedenen Versionen haben...mal mit großen eckigen löchern, mal mit runden - so wie beim Switch SL und beim S3 - man vergleiche!
Und diu unterscheiden sich ja bekanntlich auch im Rohrsatz - RAD lite und RAD DH...


----------



## derschotte (29. Juni 2005)

also, 
auf meinem rahmen steht doch tatsächlich _custom dh_... soweit ich das von meinem kauf damals in erinnerung hab, haben beide rahmen auch die gleiche geometrie, was zudem der kleber untermauern würde...


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juni 2005)

stimmt - hab auch grad auf dem Bike von dem Spezl geschaut - "RAD Custom" - also ist der DH / FR Unterschied wohl echt die Farbe!

Wade S fuhr ja auch das FR - und wenn das einen "leichteren" Rahmen hätte dann wäre er damit kaum den moreno gap gesprungen, oder?


----------



## Tim Simmons (23. Juli 2005)

leichter ist nicht gleich immer instabiler


----------



## Alexeus (23. Juli 2005)

Das waren dann die 2002er Modelle.
Da gab's ein FR und ein DH.
Hab gerade mal im Katalog nachgesehen, da steht bei beiden als Rahmenmaterial "Easton RAD DH Taperwall" und die angegebenen Gewichte sind auch identisch (4,99 kg bei 18").
Der einzige Unterschied ist wirklich die Lackierung.


----------



## Reflex_fan (3. August 2005)

hab gerade mal auf meinem 03switch nachgesehen, da steht auf dem easton aufkleber auch ganz klein CUSTOM DH, der rahmen ist auch schwerer als die "normalen" switch's.  fast ein kilo wenn ich mich recht erinnere (oder so um die 800gr) .
ich hoffe es sind nicht 800gr lack 

die neuen 05er RMX' R1-R3 wiegen 5.99 kg ^^ und das sind optimistische herstellerangaben...


----------



## pEju (4. August 2005)

Alexeus schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren dann die 2002er Modelle.
> Da gab's ein FR und ein DH.
> Hab gerade mal im Katalog nachgesehen, da steht bei beiden als Rahmenmaterial "Easton RAD DH Taperwall" und die angegebenen Gewichte sind auch identisch (4,99 kg bei 18").
> Der einzige Unterschied ist wirklich die Lackierung.



jup, das gleiche auch bei den '04 modellen (is also wohl immer so) - gleiches material und gleiches gewicht (5,08 kg @ 18''). also unterscheiden sich die preise des bikes nacher nur noch wegen der ausstattung. und bei den signature modellen zahlt man eben noch etwas mehr für das wohl von wade, richie und tarek, was ich im letzteren fall auch nich verachte sondern richtig gut finde     den anderen gehts doch schon gut genug !!
also ganz egal welches, sin alle s gleiche !!

@ Reflex_fan  ... du hast den normalen, der der weniger wiegt is der sl rahmen, liegt bei dem aber an den rohren, is nich wie üblich Easton RAD DH Taperwall wie auch an allen rm7 bzw. rmx sondern Easton RAD SL Taperwall.


----------



## Reflex_fan (4. August 2005)

ist das bei dem SL dann weniger haltbar? dünnere rohre oder andere mischung?


----------



## pEju (4. August 2005)

wenn er weniger wiegt und es der gleiche ramengeometrie is, was hier ja der fall is, dann wird der auch weniger belastbar sein als die anderen. ich denke, dass es ne andere zusammensetzung is den dünnere rohre glaub ich nich unbedingt, dann wäre der ramen wohl *zu* instabiel. aber wer nen sl ramen kauft hat sowieso nich vor damit nen downhill zu fahrn !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexeus (6. August 2005)

Das Switch SL hat auf jeden Fall nen anderen Rohrsatz:
Easton 7005 FS RAD *SL* Taperwall Aluminum

Das "normale" Switch hat den:
Easton 7005 FS RAD *DH* Taperwall Aluminum

...

aber eigentlich ging's ja um's RM7 und da gab es keine Unterschiede.


----------

